# Homemade Grain mix?



## Kathy'sKID (Nov 3, 2004)

When we first got our goats we simply fed them what their previous owners had, but now that we are 2 years experienced I've been re-evaluating their feed and am not quite convinced it is efficient. So I am trying to devise a new formula! :nerd: (if needed). 

Their previous (and current) feed consists of equal parts of Barley, Oats, and Beat pulp. We add in, DE, Kelp, Black oil sunflower seeds, Baking Soda, Yeast Culture, & Salt. This same feed is given to both bucks, and lactating does, as well as growing kids. Bucks & kids are given Brome hay, Lactating does, Alfalfa.

Anyway, just wondering what kind of concoctions ya'll use? And some questions: I would expect different formulas for bucks then lactating does? Do Bucks need kelp? Or can I just give it to the Lactating does? I've also heard it can be harmful to feed bucks beat pulp? Do you know why this would be?

My *new* formula idea is to use 4 parts Calf-Manna, 4 parts Corn, 1 part Barley, & 1 part BOSS, for lactating does. 4 parts oats, 4 parts corn, and 1 part BOSS for bucks and kids. I've worked out the percentages, and everything *seems* right, but I'm not yet convinced this is a good diet either. :shrug: As you see, am at a loss. :help: 

Anyway, what are some of your homemade grain mixes? And thanks for any help!


----------



## Sondra Peterson (Dec 5, 2002)

Well right or wrong this is what I have been doing for over 4yrs now with good results.
bucks,babies to 1yr and dry does all get pretty much free choice alfalfa pellets and burmuda grass hay. 
milking does get grain on the milk stand only and also at least 3lbs of alfalfa pellets ea per day and grass hay.
all of them have free choice baking soda and loose minerals (BlueBonnet Trac Master Complete)
my grain mix is ]
100lb whole race horse oats
100lb steamrolled barley
25 lb BOSS
25 lb Beet pulp
25 lb crush corn 
25 lb calf mana or a knock off.
I sprinkle diamon V yeast as a top dress on the stand.


----------



## Abouttime (Oct 17, 2005)

How much per 50# and what do you think this accomplishes-worms? flies? general health?

My goats are not fond of alfalfa pellets-are mine the only ones?


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

I sold some doelings to these people that had came to pick them up and their feed at the mill at the same time.I smelled the feed in the truck,and it smelled good enough to eat.I ask and they shared thier recipe with me and I switched to this and have had good results.
his name was Marsh so we call it the Marsh mix at the feed store.
100lb cracked corn
100lb rolled oats
50lb bean meal
25lb bran
45lb molassas
2 tm salt
1/2 lb A D E
1/4 lb selenium
2 1/2 lb feed lime
50lb shelled corn
75lb alfalfa pellets
25lb striped sunflower seed
you can add or take out what you wish.
I feed bucks in rut, growing young and milk does, all else gets alfalfa pellets ,mixed hay, baking soda ,meatmaker minerals.
I will add beet pulp in the winter months,and manapro also when I have it.


----------



## Faithful Heart (Jan 28, 2006)

Warning..... I only *know* what I've read in books, and have only had my little buck under 4 DAYS. But.......  

I have read that alfalfa is bad for bucks..... causing kidney stones. No truth to that? Or is it just that common practice is to go ahead and give bucks ammonium chloride that fights against the kidney problems.

Our little billy and what ever gals he has will go onto our field that's 1/2 grass pasture & 1/2 brush/blackberries/weeds/oak & pine trees. At this point I want to feed him store bought prepared feed since he's only 2 months old. But when I get any does I want to feed them a home mix, and he'll get that when he gets a bit bigger. So this thread has interested me.

What we WANT is to make a mix that's good for the goats and also used as a scratch feed for the chickens. The chickens have free choice feeding of layer crumbles, but every evening get some scratch as a treat. Our current mix is:
50# cracked corn
50# whole oats
50# wheat
25# BOSS

Would this be ok enough as a "grain" mix for bucks & non-lactating does - maybe 1-3 cups a day (depending on needs, average being 1 cup 2x daily)? And if alfalfa IS ok, it would be easy enough to top it off with a handful of that, but not have it in the scratch mix (my chickens ignore alfalfa pellets). Much of what this forum or books mention I don't know if I can find, like BARLEY, BEAN MEAL, or BEET PULP. And my husband said even if the feed store does carry barley, he doesn't want that for the chickens. (I forgot to ask why.) :help:


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I know y'll get a bit paranoid about Alfalfa...but all animals need Vit E, and if this is the only source of Vit E is the hand fed kind then what is wrong with feeding Alfalfa???
I feed....1 part Lucerne (Alfalfa) chaff, 1 part Oaten Chaff, and 1 part Oats. On the top I put carrots, apples and any thing else from the house that goats can eat. They get clover hay in the mornings but up until now I had been feeding Oaten hay...but far too much wastage on the goat house floor. When I can be bothered they get crushed corn and soaked or steamed rolled barley as well. They all are quite healthy and I have found this is the cheapest way I can feed my goats and get maximum milk production on our budget. All though at the mo I have dried them up and waiting for kidding next month.


----------



## Faithful Heart (Jan 28, 2006)

Well my husband is strong on the idea of alfalfa, and I'd be happy to feed it to the goats..... if it's ok. That's all.  I think it's a great food, and when I could get my chickens to eat some of it their eggs are a brighter orange. But they waste so much of it that I've been leaving it out of their diet. We did for awhile wet it down to break it up for an addition to their feed. But that's a pain, and takes DAYS to get it broken up right then dry again. Tricky balance between broken & dry or molding. 

We can't get alfalfa hay here easily. I think if I searched high and wide I could get some that's really pricey and shipped in from some other state. But I can get coastal, burmuda, and peanut hay easily. Coastal is the most common. The alfalfa would have to come in the pellet form, easily bought at the feed store.

I hear peanut hay is the best for goats of what I can get here. Is that true? Georgia being a big peanut producer, peanut hay is fairly available. But I hear from people who raise horses that it's not good for a HORSE, but great for a goat - prefered around here for goats of the three choices.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Kathy'sKID said:


> My *new* formula idea is to use 4 parts Calf-Manna, 4 parts Corn, 1 part Barley, & 1 part BOSS, for lactating does. 4 parts oats, 4 parts corn, and 1 part BOSS for bucks and kids. I've worked out the percentages, and everything *seems* right, but I'm not yet convinced this is a good diet either. :shrug: As you see, am at a loss. :help:
> 
> Anyway, what are some of your homemade grain mixes? And thanks for any help!


Ok...just looking at this from a distance.....I would be more inclined to stick with what your using now than to change to the mix you are thinking of. It looks too rich. Calf Manna is meant to be a very small part of the whole ration, not a main part of it. Also corn isn't good for them in large amounts. The barley and boss are good, but the rest looks way to rich...in my opinion.  

My mix goes something like this: 50# whole dry oats/20# rolled barley/5 cups cracked corn/5 cups BOSS. Then I add alfalfa pellets to slow the does down since they are such feed shovelers. The does get alfalfa pellets outside the barn as well since I can't get good alfalfa hay right now. And they get all the browse they want. I'm sure its not perfect, but its working really well for us.  They get a good loose mineral and kelp as well.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Abouttime said:


> My goats are not fond of alfalfa pellets-are mine the only ones?


Mine love alfalfa pellets....but their are certain types that they won't touch. There is one feed store here that sells 17% alfalfa pellet that my goats won't touch. The place I'm buying them now....they are 17%, green, smell really good, and the goats love them. And I'm comfortable with their quality. :shrug:


----------

